# Paint Protection



## BigTS (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm purchasing a used 2006 RV. The dealer wants to sell me a "Paint Protection Plan". Most internet threads say stay away from the dealers overpriced service and do it yourself. The front cap has some oxidation already, but from what I've read there are many products I can apply myself for the same result. Comments please and thank-you.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: Paint Protection

Don't spend your money on the very profitable "mop & glo" that dealers try to sell you. Any high quality wax will give you better results and substantial $$$ savings.


----------



## brodavid (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: Paint Protection

agree


----------



## C Nash (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: Paint Protection

Let the dealer keep his protection or tell him he will have to throw it in the deal before you will buy. Save the bucks and do it yourself.


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: Paint Protection

If youâ€™re up to it physically, then you can save the $$.  Otherwise, the price should be very negotiable.


----------



## SophieTaylor (Mar 12, 2020)

From my experience, I have tried to apply the paint by myself however I've done a lot of mistakes and it left scratches on my car. That is why I rather spent money going to the nearest detailing shop to avoid car damage. I got it done from https://ceramicprotection.com.au/, one of the reputable shop here in Brisbane. I have 5 years warranty and until now my car is still like a brand new car.


----------

